# More on Bonnie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

hI all: Well today, when I was at church the "mystery' became more clear. We now think that Bonnie is paniked by her knees! My roommate told me the story. She was reading, and suddenly heard Bonnie screaming. She got up right away, and picked her up. Cuddled her for awhile, then put her down. It was then obvious that she was favoring her right hind leg. When I got home Bonnie was in the kitchen. I noticed what I THINK is her knee cap going in and out when she walked. I'll take her in tomorrow. Iwas told several months ago, when she got her boosters, that her knees were grade 2. This is the first time Bonnie has cried out, so it didn't make much sense. Now I can see that she was so paniked, that she just ran out of her crate/pen to be comforted. I just didn't know WHAT paniked her! I'll keep you all up to date


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, maybe it just got out of place for a while  It happens with Baby too sometimes, and it is really scary  how old is she? And do you have her on clucosamine supplement? XOXO


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Keep us posted about what the vets say. Are you in the uk ? If so might be showing now due to the cold weather.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh poor thing! I hope you find something that works for her.

I might start giving alina joint supplements if this is a common thing :s


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She has been getting glucosomine and chrondotin (sp?) since she was little. Guess it doesn't exactly prevent stuff from happening?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Will be interesting to see what Vet says.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Hopefully the vet will be able to offer some insight on her pain. I hope it doesn't come down to Bonnie needing surgery :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Vet update: Her knees are still grade 2. My vet said she didn't want her to rush into surgery, and decided to give her medication for pain, and inflammation. Medicam. 5 days. Then I am to report how she is doing. She thinks the heavy panting is due to pain, and if we can manage pain, the joint may be OK. I sincerely hope so. She is so tiny---only 4 pounds. She also has the collapsed trachea. Bonnie didn't make a sound when she was examining the knees, but started the heavy panting, which the vet did notice right away. thanks for listening to the ongoing saga!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiii I feel for you girls...pray that everything will be ok <3 XOXO


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

another update: Bonnie is like new again!!! Running, twirling, playing, and no more heavy panting nor limping. 3 more days, and then we'll really see what this is when all the medication wears off


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Great news!


----------

